
Chrome continues to dominate the browser world, while Edge gets left behind - mikece
https://www.techradar.com/news/chrome-continues-to-dominate-the-browser-world-while-edge-gets-left-behind
======
dangoljames
ditched chrome for waterfox ([https://www.waterfoxproject.org/en-
US/](https://www.waterfoxproject.org/en-US/))

